# How to set up Windows SMP/SMP2 CPU Client



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 24, 2009)

Some may find this install a bit difficult, but it is not. Once the client is set-up, all you have to do is click an icon to help find the cure to debilitating diseases. If you have any issues, post the issue in the forum and we will answer it promptly.

*SMP is mainly for Dual Core and Quad Core CPU's. SMP2 allows you to take advantage of early return bonuses with your high end/overclocked CPU's*

*Installation guide:*

1. Download Windows SMP Client below or check the download page for updates.

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.23beta-win32-SMP-mpich.exe

2. Unpack the files. 

2a. Delete the current Fah.exe executable in the F@H folder and replace it with this updated version below:

http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe

2b. Create a windows password for your user name if you do not currently have an existing password.

3. First you need to run Install.bat. Grant access to the firewall pop up if exists.
- account (domain\user) [xxx\yyy]: simply press Enter
- password: enter your Windows password
- confirm password: re-enter your Windows password

You will see two lines below confirming that smpd/mpiexec were installed fine.
_If you see this twice, MPI is working
If you see this twice, MPI is working_

If you don't see the two lines above, then there is something wrong with your setup, please post the problem/screenshot in this thread so we could try to solve it.








4. Press any key to close the window

5. Create a shortcut for FAH.exe. In the shortcut properties we have to edit the target and add the " -smp" argument. At the end of the current target, leave a single space and add *-smp*. Below is a screenshot of what the edited target should look like. *If wanting to run SMP2 (you should), add " -smp -advmethods" to the target instead of just " -smp"*






 Exit the properties window. Now you are ready to run the SMP shortcut. I always drag it to my desktop for fast access. You must use the shortcut to run the client or SMP will run as a single Uni-Processor client.

6. Upon running the client you will be prompted to enter settings. Enter your user name and Team# 50711 and your passkey. PM me concerning the passkey. Below is a pic of my current settings. 






Remember, any issues can be solved quickly with a post in the forum.

Good luck and have fun folding!


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh wow, heh thought I had posted this. Sorry Buck, I dropped the ball a bit.



When setting up the SMP client with Windows Vista 64, I noticed quite a few more hurdles than a standard installation, so I decided I'd catalogue them for others to use in guide format.

1) Same as above, Get that same client
FAH 6.23 Beta Win32 SMP MPICH

2) Again, same as above, unpack the files.

a) Replace the current 'Fah.exe' wherever you installed F@H with the updated version
Folding@Home Win32 x86

b) Again, you're going to need a password on your account. But you will also need an account 'Administrative Privileges'. Most people use the Administrator account anyways but so you know, its required. 

3) Now we're going to have to run Install.bat, but heres where we deviate. Go to the Start Menu and find 'CMD.exe'. Right click it and select Run as Administrator. Even when I was signed in as Administrator, I had to specifically select this to get it to work. Now heres where some DOS days will come back for most, navigating via prompt. 

This actually isn't too hard, and I still oddly find it 'fun'. 
Type what I type, except the words in <  > as these are instructions:

cd\

CD <Enter either each level of the path Eg. 'CD Program Files' 'CD Folding'  -or-  enter the entire path Eg. 'CD Program Files\Folding'>

Install.bat

Now here, follow the prompts
Either press enter or enter account name
Enter account password
Confirm password

If this worked you will see:

You will see two lines below confirming that smpd/mpiexec were installed fine.
If you see this twice, MPI is working
If you see this twice, MPI is working


From here, you can simply follow steps 4 through 6 listed above. To save space I won't re post them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 24, 2009)

Subscribed.  Interested in contributing, but I'm going to need Vista x64 instructions, as I've never folded before.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2009)

After updating my Windows Vista x64, I restarted my computer and SMP client stopped working, I tried to re-run the install.bat file, and it gave me this error, my GPU client is running fine though.






Help, please?


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 24, 2009)

run install.bat as administrator


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2009)

Doesn't work, it's not even stay longer than 1/100 a second. Pop on and pop off.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 24, 2009)

It will be in my second post when I revise it later tonight, but yes. Find the CMD.exe in the start menu, right click and select run as administrator. Navigate to your install folder using the CD command. Once in the install folder, type install.bat. Go from there.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 25, 2009)

I got the SMP client back to work again .

3318ppd, and that's only with 4 threads out of 8 threads of the Core i7!


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 27, 2009)

I got this error right after setting everything up:




EDIT: Fixed it, had to run as administrative privelages.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 11, 2009)

Got the SMP client ran on 8 threads of the Core i7 .


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 11, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Got the SMP client ran on 8 threads of the Core i7 .
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090311/Capture005.jpg



Now that is some nice PPD. Beats the Q6600 by about 2000PPD and that was the previous SMP monster. Congrats


----------



## Silverel (Mar 18, 2009)

Is my mobile c2d supposed to create 4 processes?

must be cuz of the HT, yes?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 18, 2009)

My Core 2 Duo creates 4 processes. I believe that's just what the SMP client does.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think it made 8 on my Q6600, I was like, wtf?

Maybe it is programmed to make twice as many threads as cores?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 23, 2009)

Can someone tell me why my SMP client is not progressing? It looks fine to me but I couldn't get an update on it on FahMon Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2009)

is that a black square? If so you need to redirect your work link.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 23, 2009)

It was yellow when I first installed it and then turned red when I restarted. It also shows yellow on my other machine with no progress.


----------



## _jM (Apr 13, 2009)

Im assuming I've set it up correct?~ First time I've used this client.... how do I see what My PPD is?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 13, 2009)

_jM said:


> Im assuming I've set it up correct?~ First time I've used this client.... how do I see what My PPD is?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/ummm.jpg



Download a monitor (FahMon is what everyone is using) and point your work folder to it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2009)

_jM said:


> Im assuming I've set it up correct?~ First time I've used this client.... how do I see what My PPD is?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/ummm.jpg



Check step #3 .... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Got the SMP client ran on 8 threads of the Core i7 .
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090311/Capture005.jpg



Are you monitoring 2 different CPU's or some how have 2 SMP clients running on one rig?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 13, 2009)

_jM said:


> Im assuming I've set it up correct?~ First time I've used this client.... how do I see what My PPD is?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/ummm.jpg


Download Fahmon. Your running GPU2 and posting in the SMP thread.:shadedshu



dark2099 said:


> Are you monitoring 2 different CPU's or some how have 2 SMP clients running on one rig?


Yep, the Q6600 were known to be able to do 2 SMP clients also for around 3600PPD. The i7's are workhorses @ 5500PPD.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, when I had 1 8 threaded SMP client going on my 940 at a lower OC than this, I was getting 3500PPD, if I had set things up like that could have been getting 7000 PPD or practically another GTX 260.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 13, 2009)

Actually, _jM it might be better if you look at the second post and follow the Vista instructions, as I ran into a specific issue getting it to work. Everything but the information in step 3 is the same. I had it all written up but didn't edit my post. Heh, sorry Buck.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 13, 2009)

OK refer to post #15, it seems that I still cannot get this SMP client to work
I ran it for 8 hours and still no progress What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 13, 2009)

You got Install.bat to repeat the message twice? Because it seems to me before I got it set up correctly I got the same result as you are currently getting. Refer to the second post if you have issues with it as I see you also have Vista.

Upon actually reading the post, is it just FahMon not showing it? Or is it actually not progressing? The last post suggests its not working at all.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 13, 2009)

I did the install.bat and got the message twice. Fahmon displays the WU info but the thing will not progress and after running it 8+ hours I should get some kind of a percentage completed This is the second time that I'm setting it up and got the same result. It did the same thing two weeks ago and I just got frustrated and said screw it; now it looks like I might have to do that again


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 13, 2009)

When you install it, do you just do a standard install and install it where it initially wants? I almost never do this and usually customize where to install it. (I hate things installing to Program Files) I don't see why it wouldn't work but try installing it to a Temp folder or any other folder of your choosing.


----------



## _jM (Apr 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Download Fahmon. Your running GPU2 and posting in the SMP thread.



sorry my bad man...  I downloaded all the files you recommended and the fahmon doesn't work for me I piont it to the work folder and nothing happens..


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 14, 2009)

and what about core i7 , it is 4 core and every core have two threads , so the read will be 8 cores


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 20, 2009)

Figured I would share this, probably most helpful for i7 users, to get full usage out of your CPU (100% in taskmanager) set up multiple clients.  I myself did 2 clients running 4 threads each.  

EDIT: Thought it might be helpful to explain a bit how.  Like setting up multiple GPU clients, do seperate folders for each client, and I renamed the clients in the fold to match the folder name so  that I wouldn't be running the same client twice.  2nd pic shows how the short cuts are set up and you can see the difference in names.












EDIT:  Also helped me find out the settings I was running weren't stable, decided to go lower speed same voltages, then maybe work down.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 22, 2009)

hello F@H guys , i want to join with F@H team can you tell me how please


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> hello F@H guys , i want to join with F@H team can you tell me how please




What client are you using (or going to be using)?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> What client are you using (or going to be using)?




im use ATI , also i fallow this instructions here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163

but i was already folding when i install F@H from display driver , so with did my score go for F@H our team now 

thanx a lot


----------



## undetermined (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Buck_Nasty and El Fiendo, I just wanted to let you know I found your guide very helpful. I just bought an i7 and I'm running two SMP clients along with the GPU client thanks to you guys!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm glad that Buck's guide and my additional information was helpful! If there is anything else you need help with, don't hesitate to ask.

Thanks for joining the Folding cause.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 5, 2009)

Tonight, on the system that I've run SMP on before, it now instantaneously starts and stops (so fast that I can't see any error message).  Deleted and reinstalled without a change.  Ideas???????

Edit: seems to have been an issue with the newer 6.24 .exe file AND how I was running the install.bat.  FIXED


----------



## Ryo129 (Nov 13, 2009)

on the latest smp client does the -smp flag still need to be on? i set up a client on my phenom2 and a q6600 neither of which have the -smp flag and both are maxed on all 4 cores...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 13, 2009)

Ryo129 said:


> on the latest smp client does the -smp flag still need to be on? i set up a client on my phenom2 and a q6600 neither of which have the -smp flag and both are maxed on all 4 cores...



Look in task manager and see how many instances of the core file are running.


----------



## Munki (Nov 16, 2009)

Why isn't this a sticky? I say sticky this mofo!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2009)

Munki said:


> Why isn't this a sticky? I say sticky this mofo!



It was a sticky, but we had too many stickies. It is now consolidated under the F@H essentials thread.


----------



## Munki (Nov 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It was a sticky, but we had too many stickies. It is now consolidated under the F@H essentials thread.



Ohhh.  Sorry.


----------



## goldfries (Nov 17, 2009)

I tried the SMP client on i5 and I find that it's just not worth the PPD considering the processor takes up 100w even without OCing. 

that's like 3k+ PPD per 100w. 

a low powered 9600GT could do the same for half the wattage.


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 22, 2009)

good day!

i followed the instruction but when i run install.bat it says this:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2009)

adulaamin said:


> good day!
> 
> i followed the instruction but when i run install.bat it says this:
> 
> http://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx33/adulaamin/SS.jpg



I believe this is your problem: "2b. Create a windows password for your user name if you do not currently have an existing password."


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 22, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I believe this is your problem: "2b. Create a windows password for your user name if you do not currently have an existing password."



i did that and it showed this error:


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 22, 2009)

I think if you want to run the SMP Client, you should run it in a VM, you will probably get more PPD from it. Follow this.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2009)

Did you: "Please use the v6.23 installer package to setup the SMP client. Then download the v6.24 "drop-in" binary below to replace the expired v6.23 client executable. A new installer package with v6.24 will follow shortly" from where you downloaded the SMP client?


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 22, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I think if you want to run the SMP Client, you should run it in a VM, you will probably get more PPD from it. Follow this.



i'll try it out...thanks!


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 22, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I believe this is your problem: "2b. Create a windows password for your user name if you do not currently have an existing password."



yeah this was the problem...finally got it working though...thank you for the help...


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 2b. Create a windows password for your user name if you do not currently have an existing password.
> 
> 3. First you need to run Install.bat. Grant access to the firewall pop up if exists.
> - account (domain\user) [xxx\yyy]: simply press Enter
> ...



I can't figure out how to run install.bat I also read El Fiendo's post below, but I am completely lost? will these instructions work with Win7 x64?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I can't figure out how to run install.bat I also read El Fiendo's post below, but I am completely lost? will these instructions work with Win7 x64?



Would you read through this thread and get back to us if you're still having problems?   This thread should be deleted as it refers to an obsolete client.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 27, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I can't figure out how to run install.bat I also read El Fiendo's post below, but I am completely lost? will these instructions work with Win7 x64?



I'm not sure what you're confused about but let me give it a try.

As previously mentioned, the SMP2 And Core A3 Released thread is a good start. When you unzip the downloaded file there is a install.bat included. To run this file you must open up the Command Prompt. On my system it is found as in the image below.







You might have to run it as administrator. If you do then you would click on that menu item. Anyway once started you need to change the directory where you extracted your SMP file. That is where install.bat is located.

Once there just follow these directions:

3. First you need to run Install.bat. Grant access to the firewall pop up if exists.
- account (domain\user) [xxx\yyy]: simply press Enter
- password: enter your Windows password
- confirm password: re-enter your Windows password


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 27, 2010)

The install method for the old client still works for the new one as I followed it just a few weeks ago. If anything the links should either be redirected to the generic download page (instead of the one for the old client) or perhaps simply redirected to the new client itself. Msgclb's post was going to be my answer on what method to use, so his should work for you.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I can't figure out how to run install.bat I also read El Fiendo's post below, but I am completely lost? will these instructions work with Win7 x64?



On Vista 64 it's the install icon, but don't open as adm.  I also disabled UAC.
Buck, I hope you don't mind if I add this link.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-.../682249-smp-how-setup-smp-client-windows.html


----------



## Nick259 (Apr 28, 2010)

How can I get the smp clent to show up in FAHMON?

EDIT: nvm, i've got it now 

says i'm getting ~1000ppd on an unlocked phenom II 550, effectively a 955 x4. Does this seem right? It's at stock 3.2ghz.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 1, 2010)

I would like some one to check my setup out to make sure i got it right i do have team viewer I will accept a forum mod to check|help

shit buck just took over lol ... thanks everyone ^^


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh wow, heh thought I had posted this. Sorry Buck, I dropped the ball a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd let you know, you don't have to CD into the folder. Once you open up and Admin CMD prompt, you can just drag the .bat into the cmd window.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> How can I get the smp clent to show up in FAHMON?
> 
> EDIT: nvm, i've got it now
> 
> says i'm getting ~1000ppd on an unlocked phenom II 550, effectively a 955 x4. Does this seem right? It's at stock 3.2ghz.


Seems about right. Fahmon does not calculate the bonus. Get HFM.net if you want to see your real time ppd.


----------



## Nick259 (May 1, 2010)

I see you're at the top of the list for F@H buck! Good going. How do the phenom x4's compare to their intel counterparts when it comes to folding?


Ps. You don't happen to be the same guy that makes some of the better surf maps for tf2 are you?


----------



## bpgt64 (May 4, 2010)

So this is what I have planned;  I'll be setting everything up tonight at 7pm EST...

i7 920(@3.8), ESXi --Running FAH Linux VM Edition(Fully resource dedication)
AMD Hexacore(@3.8) Win7 - Still haven't decided(probably going to go BigADV via VM in win7 
2 HD 5870s -  Two Traditional ATI GPU clients
E8400(@3.8) Traditional CPU Client
GTX 275 - GPU client

I am having some trouble with the Window's VMplayer, it's saying it limited to 4 cpus and the VM I am trying to load uses 6-8...any ideas?


----------



## D.Law (May 5, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> So this is what I have planned;  I'll be setting everything up tonight at 7pm EST...
> 
> i7 920(@3.8), ESXi --Running FAH Linux VM Edition(Fully resource dedication)
> AMD Hexacore(@3.8) Win7 - Still haven't decided(probably going to go BigADV via VM in win7
> ...



You need to use VMPlayer v3.0.0 NOT v3.0.1... found it out the hard way when I was setting up my VM. Even resorted to VMWare Workstation which also at most supports up to 4 cores... Sadly there isnt a folding based VM available to take advantage of my 980X so the other 4 threads are now crunching instead of folding...


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
| Cruncher #1 - Core i7-980X | Cruncher #2 - Core i7-965 | Cruncher #3 - 2 x Xeon E5430 | Cruncher #4 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #5 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #6 - Core i7-920 |
| Cruncher #7 - Core i7-920 | Cruncher #8 - Core i7-870 | Cruncher #9 - Core i7-860 | Cruncher #10 - Core i5-750 | Cruncher #11 - C2Q 9450 | Cruncher #12 - C2Q 9400 |

Total Threads - 88
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
| Folding #1 - ATI Radeon HD5870 | Folding #2 - ATI Radeon HD5870 | Folding #3 - ATI Radeon HD5850 | Folding #4 - ATI Radeon HD5850 |
| Folding #5 - ATI Radeon HD4890 | Folding #6 - ATI Radeon HD4870 | Folding #7 - ATI Radeon HD4870 | Folding #8 - NVIDIA GTX260 | Folding #9 - NVIDIA GTX260 |
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Proudly Crunching & Folding for TPU!!!​


----------



## Trigger911 (May 7, 2010)

I am not getting a folder in my roaming has anyone seen this besides buck as he helped me set mine up when i noticed this problem


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I am not getting a folder in my roaming has anyone seen this besides buck as he helped me set mine up when i noticed this problem



I know this one, but I can't remember how to make it show up.  You could always install your GPU client in a folder on you're desktop.  This is for GPU, right?


----------



## Trigger911 (May 7, 2010)

Honestly the CPU nor GPU client made a folder its flipping weird i guess lmao


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Honestly the CPU nor GPU client made a folder its flipping weird i guess lmao



http://www.xcpus.com/folding/foldingguidegpu2.aspx

You're running Win7, this is for Vista.

The hidden files part is what you need.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 11, 2010)

Guys,

Any ideas on how to add -smp -advmethods flag for a client running as a service on winxp with multiple user logins?


----------



## Kantastic (May 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I can't seem to enter the password for my account. It simply won't let me type anything in, the indicator is blinking telling me to type something but no matter what I type it doesn't show up in the cmd prompt.


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2010)

It won't show up Kant, just enter it twice and it will go through.


----------



## Kantastic (May 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> It won't show up Kant, just enter it twice and it will go through.



Figured that much out but step 5 is stumping me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any ideas on how to add -smp -advmethods flag for a client running as a service on winxp with multiple user logins?



Do the instructions here for how to install as a service help?


----------

